# duplicated groups with ldap

## feiticeir0

Hi.

I've managed (finally) to setup ldap working in my gentoo box.

My problem now is that users from ldap get duplicated group of users. 

it appears twice in their group list - one as the main group (which is correct)

and other as another group it belongs

This situation causes big problem in an application i have, because it depends on the LDAP groups for correctly identify the user).

How can i correct this?

Here is an example:

```

uid=10664(bvsantos) gid=10000(users) groups=10(wheel),18(audio),19(cdrom),27(video),250(portage),1004(plugdev),10066(hsqldb),10067(vboxusers),10024(www_devel),10058(science),10000(users)

```

The group users (which comes from the ldap) appears twice and should only appear once, as the main group

cheers,

Bruno

----------

## smerf

This is inevitable if you have specified gidNumber for user AND added its memberUid to apropriate group.

I think that removing memberUid:10664 attribute from group cn=users,[base] should help.

----------

